# Waxstock Ticket Despatch



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to let you guys know. 

The last day we are dispatching tickets by post has now passed - Friday 17th August. 

For those who have bought tickets since then, these will need to be collected on the gate when you arrive for the show. 

You will need to bring your paypal receipt as proof of purchase. 

Many thanks, See you at Waxstock! 

Regards, 

John


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i ordered 2 from monza car care today. If they dont arrive in time would i be able to bring my paypal receipt?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mehan said:


> i ordered 2 from monza car care today. If they dont arrive in time would i be able to bring my paypal receipt?


Hi Mehan,

These would be for tickets bought directly from the Waxstock site and not for tickets bought from other vendors unfortunately.

I would just give Monza a call to check on dispatch with them.

ATB

John


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi John.
bought and paid for mine on the 12th, still not arrived yet, any idea when these would have been posted?
id 4UN10308S7892190F


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Ford Nut, 

I have checked and the ticket was sent on the 13th August. If you havent got it by now get in touch and I will need to cancel the one sent and reissue a new one for collection at the gate. 

You can mail me on john at waxstock.com 

ATB

John


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

hi John.

Left it as late as i dare.... still no ticket mate.... can you sort me one out to collect at the gate...

cheers fella......:thumb:


----------

